# I gotta Zune today.



## SuitedX (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking at a few iPod setups for my VW. Does anyone know if the Zune would work the same way as the iPod set up?
Zune > iPod


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (SuitedX)*

never heard of it
i have a cable connection with my flip screen, does your have the same? if so , then it should work


----------



## keegur (Nov 19, 2006)

the ipod connections are made so they go into the bottom of the ipod not in the audio output, your microsoft zune you might have to buy something that is for an audio output like a fm transmitter


----------



## Gearheaded (Apr 12, 2006)

The Zune is propriatary to MS crap. Have fun filling it. MS' downloadable library is pretty bare . . .


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Gearheaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearheaded* »_The Zune is propriatary to MS crap. Have fun filling it. MS' downloadable library is pretty bare . . . 

Zune software searches your whole copmuter and can read files from wherever you want to download them. I have my entire itunes library (most of which was bought through itunes) in my zune program and it runs fine. When the ipod I have breaks (which it will, all 4 of the ones I had before it broke







) I'm definitely getting a Zune. What I'm saying is that their dl library doesn't matter at all since you can get music/movies/whatever from anywhere and put them on your zune.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (SuitedX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuitedX* »_
Zune > iPod

iPod > Zune.
Maybe MS will release a Zune hookup?


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (cvillegti)*

How does she handle lol


----------



## Cpt.Random (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (Moofluffen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moofluffen* »_
iPod > Zune.


From what I know after playing with my roomates older sister's zune and figuring out it for her, you're wrong.


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (Moofluffen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moofluffen* »_
iPod > Zune.


When the Zune came out I dismissed it like that... then I relaized that the last 4 ipods I've had broke







I guess one doesn't count because it burned up along with everything else in my car (







) but the other 3... a 30gig and 2 nanos... ALL of them had problems with the memory. When the 30gig I have now breaks I'm so done with ipods.


----------



## SuitedX (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (cvillegti)*

yeah i saw how the hook up is through the data slot. and fm transmitters suck.
oh well, i guess i'll just have to wait until theres a connection made for it.
but everyone i know who's had an ipod, has had more than one. so i'm pretty happy that i waited and got a Zune. i already love it.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

ipod > zune
i have an ipod, and a friend of mine has a zune....the wifi is almost useless seeing as how it can't d/l music wirelessly through the store...also the screen resolution is the same as an ipod but the zune has a larger screen which = a worse picture than the ipod video has. SO until microsoft actually has some use for the wifi besides between zunes i won't even be looking. And probably by the time microsoft lets you use the wifi to purchase music on the go, apple will have the iphone released. oh and....
iphone > all


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*

I checked out the Zune and while it does seem to be somewhat less fragile than my iPod, I still prefer the features/ease of use of my iPod.


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*

lol the iphone is gonna be out of control.


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (cvillegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvillegti* »_lol the iphone is gonna be out of control.

the zunephone is comming out too.. = le gay
ipod > zune even though microsoft < apple < honda's < hamburgers < vw
you can probably just get a rca to 3.5mm cord if you have an aux port
are you using a stock hu or aftermarket?


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (SuitedX)*

Yea sorry but Ipod's suck as the Zune is the ****. TO only thing better is a PSP but can't hold as much info. And yea Iphone will be 800 dollars screw that and crappy service. But I would go on crutchfield and see what they offer for hook up to stereo's try and stay stock if you can. Apple aint got **** and Vista is bad ass


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*

Fragile Ipod???
I have the old black and white model and a 30gig Video Ipod. Both of which have been dropped many times and left out in cold weather. As far as I'm concerned the Ipod is damn well durable.
Not to mention support for the Ipod currently is way better then the Zune. 
IMO its all about personnel preference or if you like listening to the radio, or prefer Microsoft over Apple; then get a Zune.
I just haven't heard of anybody having "fragile" Ipods though.
My friends and I have used them for years no problem.
Though I can say I'd be interested in a Zune 2.0 if my Ipod crashes and Apple doesn't update features for the Video Ipod. Which is doubtfull upon release of the Iphone. I think similar features will be intergrated like the touch screen and larger monitor.


_Modified by Alaska at 7:48 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: I gotta Zune today. (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_Yea sorry but Ipod's suck as the Zune is the ****. TO only thing better is a PSP but can't hold as much info. And yea Iphone will be 800 dollars screw that and crappy service. But I would go on crutchfield and see what they offer for hook up to stereo's try and stay stock if you can. Apple aint got **** and Vista is bad ass 

ya and look at how many service packs and updates windows has...i wouldn't touch the first release of any Windows w/o waiting for the first service pack....so for now xp ftw....micrsoft can't even manage to produce a new file system in 5 years...winfs will never see the light of day...








...also i can only think of 1 thing that makes vista "cool". The ability to use flash drives as ram. SuperFectch looks ok but nothing that amazing. ReadyBoost isn't that impressive either


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftygibsonplyr* »_
iphone > all








Cheapest version *with a 2 year contract*: $499.99....yeah, seems worth it
oh and by the way, isn't this the MKIV forum?


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Chacolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chacolla* »_







Cheapest version *with a 2 year contract*: $499.99....yeah, seems worth it
*oh and by the way, isn't this the MKIV forum? *









When has that ever mattered before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftygibsonplyr* »_ipod > zune

so far as car intergration goes, thats true
you can import the audio from your zune to your radio, but you won't be able to control it from your radio like you would be able to with some of the more advanced iPod interfaces on the market today


----------



## rocbox (Dec 16, 2001)

i have a zune also and i would like to know the same question ! but the zune is great and i also love mine!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (rocbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocbox* »_i have a zune also and i would like to know the same question ! but the zune is great and i also love mine!!!

I hope to have something available for you guys soon


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Bump for Enfig's Zune solution...


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

This thing is due out sometime soon:
http://www.imedock.com/
I'm sure given time, more options will be made available for the Zune. Remember, it's only been out a few months......
I'm loving mine by the way


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (MeineFolks'wagen)*

Still hoping for some love


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*

I can't belive the iHead are so hurt with the thruth.
If you're looking for a better sound output, Zune
If you're looking for a better market support, iPod.
and stop dreaming about the iPhone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (SlowMotion)*

THe dension Gateway 300 and 400's both have USB integration for you can use the Zune through the OEM radio. THe 300 is $225 the Gateway 400 Add external CD changer retention is $300
Link To: The Dension website about the Gateway 300


----------



## derekmacdonald (May 9, 2007)

Creative Zen Vision:M > Ipod > Zune


----------

